# Split billing two issues, same visit



## Alisa Dinneen (Aug 26, 2011)

If a patient presents for a follow up visit related to a work comp claim and during that visit mentions a new complaint that is clearly not related to the work comp matter, can the provider bill the work comp carrier and the health insurance carrier, each, for their respective portion of a single E/M visit?  (The provider addresses, and dictates, each matter separately for this visit.)  Is there any written policy/policies to be found on this matter?

Thank you for any help you can give.

Alisa


----------



## armen (Aug 26, 2011)

Alisa Dinneen said:


> If a patient presents for a follow up visit related to a work comp claim and during that visit mentions a new complaint that is clearly not related to the work comp matter, can the provider bill the work comp carrier and the health insurance carrier, each, for their respective portion of a single E/M visit?  (The provider addresses, and dictates, each matter separately for this visit.)  Is there any written policy/policies to be found on this matter?
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give.
> 
> Alisa



Dont know about written policies but we have situations like this and we usually create another encounter and bill unrelated services to Commercial carrier.


----------



## jquick (Aug 26, 2011)

*Caution*

You need to be cautious when billing MVA and WC not to include any personal information unrelated to the MVA and WC.  Separate notes and separate billing is a must for billing mva/wc and other separate health care issues.


----------



## penguins11 (Aug 30, 2011)

It was my understanding that you can bill to the two separate carriers, but you really have to dicate two separate notes and the billing must stand alone for each note to determine the levels, you have to evaluate each note separately.  We usually however, require the patient to have two separate office visits on two separate days to avoid confusion and it is also difficult to understand the separate documentation requirements.


----------



## Alisa Dinneen (Aug 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you for your responses, they are very helpful!


----------

